# What's wrong with my router?



## jml7 (Mar 29, 2010)

I have a Linksys router running stock settings hooked up to a cable connection from Comcast.

I have zero problems with networking on Windows, Linux, and OpenBSD.

But, on FreeBSD, I will always get "broken pipe" errors when trying to add packages.  This goes away when I remove the router and connect directly to the modem.  I observed this problem on both a SPARC and an x86 box.


----------



## anomie (Mar 30, 2010)

Presuming that fetch(1) is using an ftp mirror (which you could confirm by watching sockstat(1), for example), try testing plain ftp sessions/downloads from any of the systems behind your router.


----------



## jml7 (Apr 18, 2010)

In case anyone else has this problem, the solution was to set the FTP connection to passive.


----------

